# [SOLVED] irq 11: nobody cared (Disabling IRQ #11)

## Manthrax

Hi,

I got this message in my system log when trying to transfer a 700 MB file by FTP via a local network:

```
Feb 28 18:07:15 numerion irq 11: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Feb 28 18:07:15 numerion [<c013f91a>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x90

Feb 28 18:07:15 numerion [<c013f1a0>] handle_IRQ_event+0x30/0x70

Feb 28 18:07:15 numerion [<c013fa19>] note_interrupt+0x79/0xe0

Feb 28 18:07:15 numerion [<c013f2c6>] __do_IRQ+0xe6/0x120

Feb 28 18:07:15 numerion [<c0105459>] do_IRQ+0x19/0x30

Feb 28 18:07:15 numerion [<c0103b22>] common_interrupt+0x1a/0x20

Feb 28 18:07:15 numerion [<c0121ed3>] __do_softirq+0x53/0xe0

Feb 28 18:07:15 numerion [<c0121f92>] do_softirq+0x32/0x40

Feb 28 18:07:15 numerion [<c012206e>] irq_exit+0x3e/0x40

Feb 28 18:07:15 numerion [<c010545e>] do_IRQ+0x1e/0x30

Feb 28 18:07:15 numerion [<c0103b22>] common_interrupt+0x1a/0x20

Feb 28 18:07:15 numerion [<c0100db0>] default_idle+0x0/0x30

Feb 28 18:07:15 numerion [<c0100dd3>] default_idle+0x23/0x30

Feb 28 18:07:15 numerion [<c0100e87>] cpu_idle+0x67/0x70

Feb 28 18:07:15 numerion [<c04fc976>] start_kernel+0x166/0x190

Feb 28 18:07:15 numerion [<c04fc380>] unknown_bootoption+0x0/0x1b0

Feb 28 18:07:15 numerion handlers:

Feb 28 18:07:15 numerion [<c0301e00>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x60)

Feb 28 18:07:15 numerion [<c0301e00>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x60)

Feb 28 18:07:15 numerion Disabling IRQ #11

```

The message occurred after transferring about 200 MB of data. The result of this error was that the resolution of my keyboard and mouse was set down to about 2-3 inputs/sec, effectively disabling any further use of the system. IRQ #11 is mapped to the network controller.

I've tried booting with the "irqpoll" option, but upon doing so, the system halted after booting the kernel, and INIT wouldn't start. The system wouldn't boot.

I also tried disabling "Assign IRQ to USB keyboard" in the BIOS, but that didn't work either.

Also worth noting is that when the keyboard and/or mouse is in constant use when transferring, the problem doesn't occur at all!

My lspci -v output is as following:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 03)

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 8

        Memory at d8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

        Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 2.0

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP] (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: dc000000-ddffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: d0000000-d7ffffff

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40)

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686/A PCI to ISA Bridge

        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog

-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

        I/O ports at c000 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1a) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. (Wrong ID) USB Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at c400 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1a) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. (Wrong ID) USB Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at c800 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:07.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 40)

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

        Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MS-6330 Onboard Audio

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at cc00 [size=256]

        I/O ports at d000 [size=4]

        I/O ports at d400 [size=4]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 74)

        Subsystem: 3Com Corporation 3C905C-TX Fast Etherlink for PC Management NIC

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16

        I/O ports at dc00 [size=128]

        Memory at df005000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 30000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Creative Labs SB0090 Audigy Player/OEM

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 17

        I/O ports at e000 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

00:0c.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy MIDI/Game port (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Creative Labs SB Audigy MIDI/Game Port

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

        I/O ports at e400 [size=8]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

00:0c.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

        Memory at df004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Memory at df000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: LeadTek Research Inc. Unknown device 290d

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 248, IRQ 18

        Memory at dc000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at dd000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [44] AGP version 3.0

```

I hope you can help me out.

Thanks in advance,

Kim

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Manthrax,

If you have an IDE hard drive do 

```
hdparm /dev/hd....
```

(put your drive letter in)

and post the output.

----------

## Manthrax

The hard drive is running at UDMA 5:

numerion ~ # hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 30401/255/63, sectors = 250059350016, start = 0

numerion ~ # hdparm -iI /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=SAMSUNG SP2514N, FwRev=VF100-33, SerialNo=S08BJ1NA116154

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=34902, SectSize=554, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=65535/1/63, CurSects=4128705, LBA=yes, LBAsects=268435455

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: unknown: 

 * signifies the current active mode

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       SAMSUNG SP2514N                         

        Serial Number:      S08BJ1NA116154      

        Firmware Revision:  VF100-33

Standards:

        Supported: 7 6 5 4 

        Likely used: 7

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   65535

        heads           16      1

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:    4128705

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  268435455

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  488397168

        device size with M = 1024*1024:      238475 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:      250059 MBytes (250 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Recommended acoustic management value: 254, current value: 0

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

             Cycle time: no flow control=240ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    NOP cmd

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    SMART feature set

           *    FLUSH CACHE EXT command

           *    Mandatory FLUSH CACHE command 

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set 

           *    48-bit Address feature set 

                Automatic Acoustic Management feature set 

                SET MAX security extension

                SET FEATURES subcommand required to spinup after power up

                Power-Up In Standby feature set

           *    DOWNLOAD MICROCODE cmd

           *    General Purpose Logging feature set

           *    SMART self-test 

           *    SMART error logging 

Security: 

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

                supported: enhanced erase

        120min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT. 120min for ENHANCED SECURITY ERASE UNIT.

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

numerion ~ #

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Manthrax,

Turn off  

```
unmaskirq
```

and try again.  This allows lower priority IRQs to happen during a disk IRQ.

This extends the time taken to service the disk IRQ to the point when one is lost.

Look at your /proc/interrupts, any mention of  IO-APIC or is it XT-PIC ?

----------

## Manthrax

Setting unmaskirq=0 on /dev/hda gave no positive effects on the problem.

Output of /proc/interrupts:

```
           CPU0       

  0:     222986    IO-APIC-edge  timer

  1:         10    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

  7:          0    IO-APIC-edge  parport0

  9:          0   IO-APIC-level  acpi

 10:          0   IO-APIC-level  VIA686A

 11:       5694   IO-APIC-level  uhci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2

 14:       2828    IO-APIC-edge  ide0

 15:         13    IO-APIC-edge  ide1

 16:          0   IO-APIC-level  EMU10K1

 17:       6376   IO-APIC-level  eth0

 18:      16778   IO-APIC-level  nvidia

NMI:          0 

LOC:     222875 

ERR:          0

MIS:          0
```

However, upon trying this out, I got another error message saying

Disabling IRQ #17

Strange...

Any suggestions?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Manthrax,

You can try booting with noapic on your kernel line in grub, in case your APIC is broken.

Many early ones were.

----------

## NTT

I also have a VIA motherboard in my PC, the KT400

(Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge)

And got rid of these problems after disabling IO-APIC in the kernel under "Processor type and features" and setting the PCI access mode (under "Bus options" in the kernel configuration) to BIOS instead of the default "Any".

Seems like VIA motherboards have a problem with IRQ routing over APIC. Letting the BIOS configure the IRQ's for the (PCI) cards solved it all for me. Now it can take full load for weeks without going down.

----------

## Manthrax

NeddySeagoon,

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> You can try booting with noapic on your kernel line in grub, in case your APIC is broken.

 

It worked and solved my problem! Thank you for all of your help.

NTT,

I didn't find any option for "IO-APIC" in the kernel config, so I modified /usr/src/linux/.config myself and commented out the IO-APIC lines, and set access mode to "BIOS", recompiled, but /proc/interrupts said "IO-APIC" anyhow. I may have done something wrong in the process, but I'm not quite sure. I guess it's PEBCAK....

----------

## NTT

If in the menuconfig you go into the menu "Processor type and features" and enable "Local APIC on uniprocessors" - the option "IO-APIC support for uniprocessor" pops up.

The fact that you didn't enable that option, and still get APIC, might mean that you enabled the "Symmetric Multiprocessor support" option - the IO-APIC is needed on a multiprocessor system. You should not enable the multiprocessor option if you have only one CPU as it might cause serious trouble if you do.

/proc/interrupts should say XT-PIC after getting the optons right.   :Wink: 

----------

## Manthrax

NTT,

problem solved. I must have enabled symmetric multiprocessor support by mistake. Thanks!

----------

## tnt

I have dual Pentium III system with VIA 694DP board. 

How can I get rid of this problem if IO-APIC is needed by SMP system?

----------

